# Du bist grün, geizig und genial ?



## Explorer (9. Oktober 2013)

Du bist grün, geizig und genial, dabei mächtig sauer auf "Jastor Gallywix ", der wieder einmal 
davongekommen und untergetaucht ist, der in Ruhe auf seinem Berg Golf spielen kann. Auch wenn 
keiner weis wo er geblieben, ist, findet man in Azshara diverse Golfbälle mit den Initialen 
J.G. ! Du willst Ihn auch stürzen damit Ich&#8230;....äh, man Ihn ersetzen kann?
Wir suchen Goblins und natürlich auch Goblinfreunde!

Ehrlich währt am längsten!!!
Wir suchen für Unseren Aufbau Spieler aller Rassen und Klassen!

Wer Lust auf Spaß ohne Stress hat oder aus alten Zwängen raus will........der ist bei Uns 
genau richtig.
Unsere Gilde ist eine Gemeinschaft die WoW als Hobby ansieht und das Real Life an erster 
Stelle steht. .(Leider ist Unsere Gemeinschaft zur Zeit bis auf 3 Member zusammengeschrumpft).
Egal, ob wir nun dem PVE / PVP oder Rp nachgehen ist es das Wichtigste, dass wir Entspannung 
und Spass zusammen haben.

Weder am Level noch an Ausrüstung stellen wir irgendwelche Ansprüche.
Ein Forum ist vorhanden! Unser Gildenforum!
Eine schriftliche Bewerbung ist nicht nötig, der Forenlink dient zur weiteren Info.

"Die Wächter von Kezan" ist eine Horden-Gilde ( Level 25 ) auf dem RP-PVP Server "Kult der 
Verdammten".
Wendet Euch Ingame an Greeck, Esmerauld oder Jinarbaz !

Greeck Silberzahn, selbstständiger Handelsbaron und Gildenmeister!


----------



## Explorer (1. November 2013)

541 Aufrufe, Danke.

Wir suchen weiter!


----------

